Ask HN: What's the lifespan of posts on HN? Or How often should one check HN? - sharedmocha
======
mtmail
Stories can be on the front page for 30 minutes or over a day, it depends on
how active it is. I've even seen fewer minutes and longer stories.

Downvoting buttons disappears after a day, upvoting never. One can comment for
14 then, after that the 'reply' link disappears.

If you want more/faster stories use the 'active' list
[https://news.ycombinator.com/lists](https://news.ycombinator.com/lists) or
'new'. If you want to check less and not miss good discussion use
[https://news.ycombinator.com/best](https://news.ycombinator.com/best)

There's twitter account which only tweet stories which got at least 250
upvotes [https://github.com/adriel/awesome-hacker-news#social-
media](https://github.com/adriel/awesome-hacker-news#social-media)

~~~
greenyoda
You can also see highly-ranked stories from previous days here:

[https://hckrnews.com](https://hckrnews.com)

Also, old posts never disappear from the site, they just fall off the front
page. You can use the search feature to find stories that interest you, no
matter how old they are:

[https://hn.algolia.com](https://hn.algolia.com)

~~~
tsjq
those are helpful links. thanks for sharing !

------
0x54MUR41
It depends on how the posts are ranked [0]

    
    
      How are stories ranked?
    
      The basic algorithm divides points by a power of the time since a story was submitted. Comments in threads are ranked the same way.
    
      Other factors affecting rank include user flags, anti-abuse software, software which demotes overheated discussions, and moderator intervention.
    

I recommend you to check Hacker News Daily [1] because it summarizes top
stories on HN daily. It also summarizes Ask HN, but weekly [2].

I think you don't need to check HN frequently. If you miss a day, you can
always go back or jump to date using Past page [3]. Other user has mentioned
tools, like hckr news and HN Search using Algolia.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

[1]: [http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-
daily/)

[2]: [http://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-ask](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-
weekly-ask)

[3]: [https://news.ycombinator.com/front](https://news.ycombinator.com/front)

------
sethammons
Oh think I check too often and I see mostly the same stories over and over. I
frequent the front page and ask.

What I would like is a hide feature that knows what posts I've looked at and
removes them from the ui automatically. Bonus if I can "lock" the post and
prevent it from being hidden because I want to continue to monitor the thread,
or click "hide" on a post I'm done with or uninterested in. Noise reduction
allowing me to quickly seep what is new to me.

------
verdverm
There are a lot of good posts that never make the front page. Staying up with
the "new" section can be time consuming, kinda depends on the day. I usually
check in most days.

